# Ed Cota



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How is Ed Cota playing? I thought he was a very good player and I still think he should be in the league right now. he is the all time assist leader of the ACC and he can't make the NBA


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

He's playing (togheter with Sabonis) with Lithuania's Euroleague team Zalgirins Kaunas.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Starbury,

You have asked just about 2 players, but those 2 little guys are my two most favourite players 

Tyus Edney played in Zalgiris Kaunas in the lockout season and he was awesome here. Tyus was so amazing in the court and together with great team won the Euroleague in Zalgiris debute season in there. He was awarded Final Four MVP also. Its a pity that we dont have much money so Tyus left for Italy, Benneton of Trevizo, but for me hes still the GOD  

And back to topic... Ed Cota will play second season in Zalgiris. He had very good last season and I was quite surprised that anyone havent bought him as he finished as No1 assist-maker in Euroleague, but Im very glad that he stayed with us. I just cant wait to see what show Cota and Sabas will create in the court.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ed cota was my favorite north carolina player ever! i hope the spurs sign him cuz he would be imo a better back up pg than anthony carter


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Those 2 are some of my favorite players of alltime. Always watched Tyus at UCLA and COta too.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> I was quite surprised that anyone havent bought him as he finished as No1 assist-maker in Euroleague


I don't know why he wasn't signed by other european teams but I think I know why he wasn't signed by a greek team. I do not know about his price but with a name such as *"cota"*, it is impossible to make a career in Greece.








It means "chicken" in greek.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I do not know about his price but with a name such as "cota", it is impossible to make a career in Greece.


Why? What does it mean?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Like Zelena said Cota means Chicken....


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah, it means chicken, but not as in “we will have chicken for dinner tonight” (there is a different word in Greek that refers to “chicken” when it is about cooked chicken). “Cota” is the word used to name the female chicken and, as in American-English, it is used to refer to coward people. The fans of the opposing team would love that.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Yeah, it means chicken, but not as in “we will have chicken for dinner tonight” (there is a different word in Greek that refers to “chicken” when it is about cooked chicken). “Cota” is the word used to name the female chicken and, as in American-English, it is used to refer to coward people. The fans of the opposing team would love that.


Kind of like how the media went crazy when the Portland Trail Blazers signed Travis _Outlaw_?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> It means "chicken" in greek.


AAAAAA stupid me!:whatever: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
I missed it...


----------

